# A Girl & Her Mini:  Photo Shoot Questions



## ASCSurveyor (Apr 28, 2011)

So a good friend asked me if I wanted to do a photo shoot of her and her Mini Cooper.  Like a moron, I said yes.  

I do photography for fun.  I have an XTi, two lenses, a tripod, remote switch, and use Canon's software to process.  And while I've been doing it for maybe 10 years or so, I certainly don't feel I'm past the novice stage.

And that's why I'm doing this shoot... to learn.  I've done a few photo shoots this year, one being for a local motorcycle shop's release party, but it was Italian motorbikes... I don't think there's a way to make a Ducati look bad.  

But I have yet to do a shoot involving a person.  I do have luck on my side, as the girl is "model material", in my opinion.  Tall, slender, and Eastern European.  But as I've never done a shoot with a model before, I'm not sure where to start.  

I'd like suggestions on poses, angles, or what might look good.  We'll be using her Mini Cooper in the shoot, and I've already went ahead a few weeks ago and scouted some locations in an old warehouse/industrial district.  Simple background, IMO.  The focus is her and car.

She's well aware of my "skill level", and despite me telling her I'm just doing this to learn, she insists on paying me... or at least buying me dinner (easy fellas... she's married).  But even though I want to do this for free, I still want to do a good job, and not have them look quite so... "amateur", if that makes any sense.  I don't plan on selling them, but I still want her to be happy with what I give her.

So, suggestions?  Tips to go by?  We're doing the shoot at 8am, and the weather is supposed to be 65° and partly cloudy.  Should work pretty well, I think.


----------



## subscuck (Apr 28, 2011)

ASCSurveyor said:


> I don't think there's a way to make a Ducati look bad.



Sure there is, put it next to a Harley. 

This probably goes without saying, but make sure the car is clean. I'd bring along some glass cleaner and a couple of other cleaning items to touch up any smudging or other noticeable blemishes. You didn't mention anything about using flash, so I would also at the very least bring along some type of reflector.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't forget the polarizing filter... it might come in handy. Glare on the windows can be really distracting.


----------



## Romeolo888 (Apr 28, 2011)

Do it, even though it's your first time, I am sure you are going to do a lovely job.


----------



## Studio7Four (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm assuming that you weren't talking about doing the shoot at 8am today, so you have a little time to google.  I don't know your friend but I'm guessing that she's not looking for just the "girl in a bikini draped across the hood" shot, so you may have to research for a while.  While you're looking at such pictures, think about _why _you think they would work if you swapped in your friend and her Mini, and once you start to recognize some common elements to such photos you can use those as starting points to compose your own shots.

That being said, if it were me here are some things I would consider.  First, a common "rule" is to not place your subject square to the camera.  Rather than position a model with her shoulders square to the camera and looking directly at it, you generally want to turn her torso and/or her head.  Well, similarly you probably don't want to shoot the Mini from directly in front or from the side, a 3/4 perspective is much more interesting.

Don't feel obligated to use the Mini as a prop.  You can make this a model shoot and have the car as a noticeable second subject in the background (as in this image: Sexy Car Model In Golden 1280x800 - Hot Car Models In Tuning World Bodensee 2009, just one that showed up in my first page of google searching).  Or you can get low and have her lean against the car so that it's not much more than a backrest as far as her posing in concerned.  Trying too hard to incorporate the car will just make the image look forced.  Alternatively you can get in close and shoot details on the car, aspects which are distinctly Mini, and incorporate just a hand or a foot to mark it as hers.

I'll also second some of the suggestions above.  A polarizing filter may certainly help with glare off the windshield, and having the car freshly washed (even better if freshly waxed, tires cleaned, etc.). 

 I like that you've scouted locations and want to keep the background simple.  If it's the right warehouse/industrial district I think that can work.  I don't know if you scouted that location around the time you'll be shooting, but one thing to consider is that with the sun relatively low in the sky in the early morning you can have shadows cast by the buildings which may affect where you'll need to set up and at what angle to shoot.  Another alternative for location would be an open space - a park or something, even better if it's wide open and/or at the top of a hill.  You won't have to worry about shadows, and you can shoot so that the sky is your background (coincidentally, also as in the image above).  

Good luck, *have fun*, and post the results!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 28, 2011)

First, spend some time at the location.  You say you're going to shoot at 8.00am, so go there at 8.00am a few days before (and if possible, bring the client).   Look at the lighting, shadow, activity, etc.  Bring your gear and look at various scenes with your lenses to determine what might and might not work.  

As mentioned, a polarizing filter is essential for any shoot with glass, and I would also invest a couple of dollars in some large sheets of white card stock or Coro-plast to use as reflectors.  

Spend an hour or three on line searching Flickr and similar 'sites for posing ideas and run them by the client.  It doesn't matter if you have the best idea in the world, if she doesn't like it...

Pay VERY careful attention to your background.  Industrial areas can work well, but you don't want pipes "growing" out of her head, or things like that.


----------



## ASCSurveyor (Apr 28, 2011)

subscuck said:


> ASCSurveyor said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there's a way to make a Ducati look bad.
> ...


 
I don't know... I'd put my baby up against any chromed out skull-ridden flame job.  







She plans on having the car detailed beforehand, but I'm going to bring my quick-cleaning stuff just in case.



Studio7Four said:


> I'm assuming that you weren't talking about doing the shoot at 8am today, so you have a little time to google. I don't know your friend but I'm guessing that she's not looking for just the "girl in a bikini draped across the hood" shot, so you may have to research for a while. While you're looking at such pictures, think about _why _you think they would work if you swapped in your friend and her Mini, and once you start to recognize some common elements to such photos you can use those as starting points to compose your own shots.
> 
> That being said, if it were me here are some things I would consider. First, a common "rule" is to not place your subject square to the camera. Rather than position a model with her shoulders square to the camera and looking directly at it, you generally want to turn her torso and/or her head. Well, similarly you probably don't want to shoot the Mini from directly in front or from the side, a 3/4 perspective is much more interesting.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for all the good tips.  I don't have a polorizing filter or a reflector.  Not sure why.  I'll look into getting a polarizing filter, but honestly, I'm not even sure how to use a reflector.   

When I scouted the location, it was around 8am.  I wanted to make sure the light conditions were pretty similar... otherwise... what's the point, right?  

She's more interested in having shots of the car, than shots of her, but we're kind of "experimenting" on the human aspect of it.  She's never posed, and I've never shot a person.  (Dear Penthouse...)

I do have a few back up locations too, just in case we get down there and there's something in the way, or a dead body, or they tore the place down.  But hopefully I won't need them.



tirediron said:


> First, spend some time at the location. You say you're going to shoot at 8.00am, so go there at 8.00am a few days before (and if possible, bring the client). Look at the lighting, shadow, activity, etc. Bring your gear and look at various scenes with your lenses to determine what might and might not work.
> 
> As mentioned, a polarizing filter is essential for any shoot with glass, and I would also invest a couple of dollars in some large sheets of white card stock or Coro-plast to use as reflectors.
> 
> ...



I'll be getting on the internets tonight and see if I can't find some examples of shots.  I don't like "stealing" ideas, but I guess if it gets my brain working, it's merely a suggestion... right?


----------



## subscuck (Apr 28, 2011)

ASCSurveyor said:


> I don't know... I'd put my baby up against any chromed out skull-ridden flame job.


 
I guess my man parts are just too big to ride a crotch rocket.  Honestly, there's nothing in the world like riding, and whatever you do it on is fine by me. As far as a reflector, a piece of white poster board is fine. Your just looking to have something to bounce some light up at your subject to avoid raccoon eyes and heavy shadows on the face. Others here can give you more detailed instruction on placement.


----------



## SNBniko (Apr 28, 2011)

Correct, there is nothing in the world like riding.  =)  I think statistically we are equally as likely to die, too, how fun.  hahaha

For the car, 3/4 and turn the wheels, you don't want them all facing the same direction.  If it's an old warehouse, look out for glass and stuff... nothing like a fun photo shoot to end in a flat.  If she doesn't want to look sexy, keep in mind 'masculine' poses that don't make her look like a dude... arms folded, hands on the hips, perhaps a more serious facial expression?  If you've both never done this, maybe have her take a look at the pictures and give ideas too.  (maybe this is a bad idea though, I'm not sure.)


----------



## KmH (Apr 28, 2011)

Two words.......Fill lighting. Strobed (flash) is best but reflected is better than nothing.


----------



## Auriflanos (Apr 28, 2011)

There are some things to take on count:

Are you engaged, married or something else?
Is she engaged, married or something else?

Because, If I were you.... I would like to test the Mini's performance


----------



## gsgary (Apr 28, 2011)

ASCSurveyor said:


> subscuck said:
> 
> 
> > ASCSurveyor said:
> ...


 

Get her in a bikini across the hood, job done


----------



## ASCSurveyor (Apr 28, 2011)

subscuck said:


> I guess my man parts are just too big to ride a crotch rocket.  Honestly, there's nothing in the world like riding, and whatever you do it on is fine by me. As far as a reflector, a piece of white poster board is fine. Your just looking to have something to bounce some light up at your subject to avoid raccoon eyes and heavy shadows on the face. Others here can give you more detailed instruction on placement.


 
Ha!  In all seriousness, if it has two wheels, I'll try it.    Eventually I want a cruiser.  Next bike will probably be something like a KLR that can take me to Alaska or Outer Mongolia.  Wouldn't mind having another Duc either... something like a Monster.  Just wish I had more money.  

I'll pick up a piece of white posterboard, and see if that works.  I'm sure she'll get a kick out of that.  



Auriflanos said:


> There are some things to take on count:
> 
> Are you engaged, married or something else?
> Is she engaged, married or something else?
> ...


 
I'm single and unattached.

She's married to a good friend.



gsgary said:


> Get her in a bikini across the hood, job done


 
Not likely, although I think she could totally pull it off.


That being said, I'm currently trolling through a Mini forum which just happens to have a thread called "Girls in Minis".  I've gotten quite a few good ideas so far, and still have like 100 pages to go through.


----------



## vtf (Apr 28, 2011)

That being said, I'm currently *trolling through a Mini forum which just happens to have a thread called "Girls in Minis*". I've gotten quite a few good ideas so far, and still have like 100 pages to go through. 

I'd call that* Lurking.*


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 28, 2011)

Dude, you wasted my time reading your post by placing the word "married" towards the end.....!!!

Ok, what lens do you have? Wide angle? 50mm? Telephoto?

Well, obviously you got to pick a good place. She's married right? May be have her hubbie around just in case.
I'd also bring a ladder with you. You can then shoot from higher angles, say with an ultra wide angle down wards on her and the car ( sexy girl laying on the car drool drool...). Don't be afraid to use the flash to try some unconventional shots. Just remember to be aware of how you want the shoot to be after post processing, then plan backwards.

Also, consider some chase shots (you in a car shooting her driving her car), panning shots... whatever that is in motion.

Or, you may want to bring a fan to blow at her for some special effects! No kidding, it can be cool. Not to spoil your plan, but I can imagine purposely blowing the fan at her back wards while she's driving forward, creates a conversation piece.

Sh*t, I WANT TO BE THERE!!!

Yes now you've got an excuse to browse hot girls+car photos all night long.


----------



## behanana (Apr 29, 2011)

As far as shooting the car, check out this web site, it's all about shooting cars. Tips, techniques, ect., good luck and post some stuff up afterwords. Car Photography Tutorials - A CHRONOLOGICAL OVERVIEW OF ALL OUR TUTORIALS


----------



## ASCSurveyor (Apr 29, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> Dude, you wasted my time reading your post by placing the word "married" towards the end.....!!!
> 
> Ok, what lens do you have? Wide angle? 50mm? Telephoto?
> 
> ...


 
I did notice while browsing through shots last night that a ladder might be a good idea. I'll look into borrowing my brother's ladder. Worst come to worst, I can stand on my truck. 

I've got a Tamron 28-80mm that replace my old Canon lens that crapped out, and a Canon EFIII 75-300mm telephoto. Not the best glass, I know, but I just can't justify spending money on something I'm not that great at. It's not like I do these shoots a lot. For me, what I have works. Personally, I think I need to hone my skills more before dropping major coin on better equipment. Skills make good pictures, not equipment, IMO.

She IS married, but her husband is in FL right now, as he's military. Like I said, he's a good friend, and he's fully aware of what's going on. It's simply not an issue. 

I'm not sure I could do chase shots. The roads are pretty open down there, but honestly, I'm not comfortable taking photos while I'm driving.  I'd use a fan and "fake" it, but I don' thave anywhere to plug the fan in. I'll keep that in mind for other shoots though, if it comes up.



behanana said:


> As far as shooting the car, check out this web site, it's all about shooting cars. Tips, techniques, ect., good luck and post some stuff up afterwords. Car Photography Tutorials - A CHRONOLOGICAL OVERVIEW OF ALL OUR TUTORIALS


 
Thanks for the link. I'll browse through that tonight.

FWIW, here's a couple "test shots" I did with my truck a few weeks ago, to see if I could find a good angle.

















No shots near the old warehouse buildings though.  Sorry.  Not sure if I'll use this area down by the water or not.  I kinda feel like the ships are a little overwhelming.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 29, 2011)

Way too much background detail.  Also, work on fill light and get that polarizer on!  You've got the watermark sorted though.


----------



## ASCSurveyor (Apr 29, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Way too much background detail. Also, work on fill light and get that polarizer on! You've got the watermark sorted though.



Well 1 out of 3 ain't bad, I guess.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2011)

Four words: Mini Cooper, mini skirt...


----------



## ASCSurveyor (May 1, 2011)

Unfortunately the local shop didn't have any polarized filters.    And I was so busy at the museum and with household chores yesterday, I completely forgot about getting some kind of reflector to use (I planned on using a piece of white posterboard).  I really didn't plan well.

I've got everything else though.  Tripod, broom, ladder, brush, detailing kit, oh... and meeting the model in about 15 minutes.    Temps are cool... mid 50's, and there aren't any clouds.  Hopefully the light won't be too harsh.  :-/  I'm also taking my GoPro camera to use it as a wide-angle lens.  Lame, I know, but I use what I can.  Maybe I'll get something decent from it.  Maybe not.  Doesn't hurt to try, I guess.

Wish me luck.  If the pics don't suck that much, I might even be daring enough to post them on here to hear everyone rip them to shreds.  ;D


----------



## ASCSurveyor (May 1, 2011)

Finished the shoot about 930 with 200 pics.  So far, I'm pretty pleased with the results, but still see a lot of "Crap... should have done _this_." spots.  I guess that's normal.  

I've quickly gone through about half the pics, and hopefully I'll be able to get done tonight, or at least mostly done.  I'll be posting the pics up on the "Blak Krau Studios" Facebook page (Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More) when I do, but will probably re-post a few of them here.  

The shoot went well.  Nervous at first, and so was she.  Kind of a "first" for both of us.  But we ended up having a lot of fun.  Some of it shows up in the photos, which I like.  I think those tend to be the best ones.    She's going to talk to her friend, who has a bit more experience and know-how when it comes to modeling shoots, and maybe have her come down some weekend to give me some tips, and maybe do a shoot with my bike.  Might be fun.


----------



## lyonsroar (May 1, 2011)

Did you shoot some HDR's?  HDR is to cars like butter is to popcorn or peas are to carrots.


----------



## MidnightGrimm (May 1, 2011)

Which warehouse location did you go to? I'm in Newport News and still looking for a good industrial site where the cops won't give me grief. lol.


----------



## ASCSurveyor (May 1, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> Did you shoot some HDR's? HDR is to cars like butter is to popcorn or peas are to carrots.


 
I didn't do HDR's.  Maybe in time I'll change my opinion on them, but right now, I feel the whole thing is an over-played fad.  Similar to the "B&W Background, Color Subject" trend that somehow, is still held onto by people.  



MidnightGrimm said:


> Which warehouse location did you go to? I'm in Newport News and still looking for a good industrial site where the cops won't give me grief. lol.



It's AMAZING what you can find at the East End of Newport News.


----------



## lyonsroar (May 1, 2011)

HDR is like any other tool, like a ratchet and socket set for example.  You can use a ratchet to undo bolts like it's made to do...OR you can use it like a hammer and beat the living snot out of things.  It's up to you.


----------



## ASCSurveyor (May 1, 2011)

Ok, finished the post processing.  Although I'll probably go back in a few weeks and take another look, and maybe see something I didn't see before.

Again, I'm not a pro at this, but I think these came out pretty good.  I'm pretty proud of a few of them, and got that warm & fuzzy feeling when I opened them up.  

Here's a few of them.

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





C&C welcome.


----------



## cabrosh (May 1, 2011)

Looks like you had fun!  #1 is too contrasty with burned out spots.  Really liked #7, good lighting, nice pose, soft background.  Loved the way the skirt in #2 echos the rear view mirror, but the brick is too busy.  Maybe you could put the background on a separate layer and blur it.  The girl is too hunched over in a couple shots.  Would have liked to see her shoulders tipped back a bit or one higher than the other.  Not a natural stance, but it photographs well.  Bet her husband would like a copy of #6 for his office desk.


----------



## Auriflanos (May 1, 2011)

4 8 10 my fav. 2 looks like the girl is looking to your assignature!


----------



## tirediron (May 1, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## Rao Katrag (May 1, 2011)

you must stay in focus sir..


----------



## ASCSurveyor (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments.

The light was way too harsh in the morning.  I'm thinking maybe I should have waited a few more hours, or moved to a shady spot.  I did what I could to work some of it out with the Canon software.

As far as blurring out the background to "un-busy' the brick... well... I don't really like doing that.  It looks fake to me, and I'd rather get the effect naturally, than shop the sh-t out of it.    I'll dabble a little bit in jacking up the contrast on a photo, or oversaturating it, but I'd rather just keep my photos "true" to what I shot.  I do appreciate the critique though.


----------



## gsgary (May 2, 2011)

I like 4 and 7


----------



## vtf (May 2, 2011)

The model is way too distracting, I find my eyes are drawn to her and that the car is completely ignored. Do you have any of just the car? 
Some are alittle contrasty as mentioned before but still nice.


----------



## doubleoh7 (May 2, 2011)

I like it... good mix of mature and sexy photos in there - and your friend isn't bad either   (i'm partial to red minis)  here's mine:


----------



## ASCSurveyor (May 2, 2011)

vtf said:


> The model is way too distracting, I find my eyes are drawn to her and that the car is completely ignored. Do you have any of just the car?
> Some are alittle contrasty as mentioned before but still nice.


 
I do have one of just the car.  (yes I know it's crooked... did it on purpose)






I always seem to have a problem with too dark, too light, or too contrasty.  Not sure why, but it seems like when I process them in the Canon software, they're "perfect" (at least to me). Then by the time I get done adding the border, adding the watermark, and uploading to Photobucket or Facebook, they're completely different from what I originally processed. I thought the issue was processing them into a JPG file, so I switched to the TIFF format, then a PNG format to post. It seemed to help with the quality, but now they always seem to come out too dark/contrasty, as you said.


----------



## MidnightGrimm (May 3, 2011)

Great pics man, I do like the overcooked look to #1, fits with the fisheye. All in all, great job IMHO.


----------



## ASCSurveyor (May 3, 2011)

MidnightGrimm said:


> Great pics man, I do like the overcooked look to #1, fits with the fisheye. All in all, great job IMHO.



The first one was actually taken with my GoPro camera, into the sun, handheld, etc.  There's not a whole lot I did right in that photo, which is why I think I like it.  It's not your typical polished turd.  

Plus, I already have the GoPro, so I saved myself $400 by not having to buy a fisheye/wide-angle lens.  (Yes, I know an actual lens would be MUCH better, and allow me to shoot in RAW)


----------



## sanpan (May 3, 2011)

I like 4, 7 and 8. They seemed classier. In some of the pictures, the model (who is quite tall) seemed like she had to contort to get that pose and looked uncomfortable. #1 was also interesting. You get a thumbs up from me :thumbup:


----------



## ASCSurveyor (May 4, 2011)

It was her first time posing.  She wasn't sure how to pose, and of course, I wasn't sure what to tell her.  The only thing we both agreed on was that the picture would look better if the pose seemed natural or comfortable.  She is VERY tall, which makes many of the example poses I printed out for her, rather awkward.  There were a couple that just didn't work at all.  I posted the ones that worked... kinda.  

I wanted things to stay classy and relatively "clean".  Pictures I wouldn't be afraid to show my grandmother.  IMO, things like "pouty lips" and strait-leg bendover shots are cliched, and really shouldn't be done unless the customer asks for them, or you're trying to sell a calender.


----------



## GrantH (May 4, 2011)

I like #7. The others look like she's either hiding or climbing onto the car, just my opinion. I know this was your first posing shoot, and I doubt I could have done much better but I appreciate you posting the pics!


----------

